# Solved: Avast 7 causing problems



## gophersnake

I'd been using Avast 6 (Internet Security, or whatever the paid version is called) for about a month with no problems. A day or so ago it offered to update to Avast 7 and I accepted. It said I'd have to restart my computer to complete the installation; I opted to restart later.

The next time I restarted the computer, I got an "Upgrade to Avast 7" popup. It looked something like the one shown in http://forums.techguy.org/8269456-post1.html except without the Google Chrome stuff. When I clicked the "Finish" button, my computer locked up and it's been doing it ever since at various points.

During this kind of lockup, the mouse cursor still responds to mouse movement but neither mouse clicks nor key presses seem to have any effect. To get out of this mode, I have to lean on the power on-off switch for about 5 seconds. When the computer restarts I'm likely to get another lockup early on, sometimes on an empty desktop (background color but no icons), sometimes not till I'm already in my browser.

When I got a chance, I opened Avast and disabled all the "shields". That way I could use the Internet long enough to establish that similar problems are already being reported elsewhere: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=94171.0

I uninstalled Avast and downloaded an older version (6 something). During installation it offered me a choice of the free or the paid version. Since I'd already paid for Avast 6, I inserted the key they'd given me, hoping that would give me the paid version of Avast 6. Avast apparently took that as an invitation to upgrade itself to 7; next I knew, it was showing me the same "Complete your upgrade to Avast! 7" popup where the trouble had started. I tried to X the popup closed but it didn't respond. I moved it out of the way under the taskbar and tried to continue, but soon got the usual lockup symptoms again.

The next few times I tried restarting, I couldn't get far enough to disable or uninstall Avast before the computer would lock up again. I don't remember if I ever got all the way to the desktop again; sometimes the "Click on your user name" screen would freeze in place. One of the other replies in that avast.com thread seems to describe my situation pretty well:


> Tray services never finish loading and hourglass displays when hovering mouse pointer over taskbar. No response to keyboard and mouse-clicks, as I believe all system resources are consumed by avast.


I found my way to the Safe Mode menu and chose one of the options, the most basic I think. A few hundred file (driver?) names flashed by and the display froze up. I'm used to Windows 98 safe mode where it lets me allow/disallow drivers one by one so that I can bypass any that I suspect may be causing problems. Even if I found that XP always crashed while installing the same item, would there be any way to prevent it on the next restart?

I wasn't sure what my next move was going to be anyway if I'd gotten all the way to Safe Mode, perhaps to go to Control Panel and uninstall Avast again, but I never got there. As I mentioned, previous lockups have been occurring at different points during startup so maybe I'll be able to uninstall Avast one of these times. Anyone have any better suggestions?

Even if Avast comes up with a fix, I'll need that computer running in order to make use of it.

-----------------------------------
I'm writing this from my other computer (Win 98, not XP). The problem occurred on:

Dell Inspiron 531 (tower, not laptop)
"AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 4400+"
2300 mHz, about 2 gb RAM

Windows XP Professional (not sure if 32 or 64 bit)
Firefox (10 or so)

Microsoft Internet Security also running. 
It came already installed, I know nothing about it, it's never caused me any problems, and I don't want to disable it just because a flaky Avast release may not get along with it.

Spybot S&D "Tea Timer" may also be running. 
Again, if it's even there it's never caused me any problems and I don't want to "fix" it just because something else is broke.


----------



## Mark1956

Try booting up the PC with this Ubuntu disc Ubuntu Live CD to back up files from your dead Windows and see if you can get access to the Program Files folder and delete the Avast folder. That may allow you to boot the PC again back to the desktop, you can then run the Avast removal tool to clear out any remnants.

I think your main problem is that you are running two Anti Virus programs which is causing conflicts, possibly made worse by the Avast update to a newer version. Two Anti Virus programs active on the same system are prone to cause conflicts, slow system performance and reduce your security level.


----------



## hewee

You're need to get to the msconfig file to stop avast from loading at start up and should be able to in safe mode on 98SE
I had the same trouble with avast 5 locking up because Zone Alarm had new IP address after I moved back in 2008 because Avast could not load or get updates because it loaded before Zone Alarm so Zone Alarm could not ask me about new network and then it lock up the PC and going into safe mode to disable Avast fixed things.

Go and Download TSG SysInfo and run it then post the info here.
You're then know more of what the PC has.


----------



## gophersnake

I used F8 during startup to bring up the menu that offers Safe Mode and other options, and this time chose the one that restores the system to the last known good state. That got me the desktop with Avast 7 in place and running. I went to Control Panel and uninstalled Avast. On restarting, everything seems to be working.

I haven't found an easy way to turn off Microsoft Security Essentials. If Msconfig shows it, it must be by a name I don't recognize. I'm still debating whether to uninstall it and risk another dance with Avast 7. I'd rather not make MSE go away forever, just in case I find I can't put up with Avast any more. The only CD I have for Windows XP is the OEM kind that would apparently wipe the system clean and reinstall Windows from scratch.

-------------------------------------------
I was on my Win 98 computer before but now I can get the system info. That's a cool utility, btw! Not even msconfig was telling me if this Win XP is 32- or 64-bit.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+, x86 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1982 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 228136 MB, Free - 178595 MB; D: Total - 10239 MB, Free - 9712 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RY206
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Mark1956

This will disable MSE:
Open MSE and go to Settings > Real Time Protection.
Then uncheck "Turn on real time protection". 
Exit MSE when done.

These instructions will uninstall it: Microsoft Security Essentials Uninstall Instructions

It can easily be reinstalled from here: Microsoft Security Essentials

It is far better not to have two Anti Virus programs in the system even if one of them is disabled so it would be better to remove one of them completely to avoid any conflicts.


----------



## dvk01

even when MSE is disabled, the drivers will still conflict with Avast 
you cannot have 2 antiviruses installed. If you want to continue trying Avast, then uninstall MSE
However in view of the problems that bypou and others are experiencing with Avast, I would stick with MSE 

If in future after Avast sort out their problems, then uninstall MSE BEFORE attempting to install Avast


----------



## gophersnake

Thanks for the input, everyone! I feel better about sticking with MSE for now.

A couple of weeks ago Avast warned me that it had detected something wicked in two files that were being downloaded. They turned out to be Avast's own antivirus updates.


----------



## hewee

Good things are better now.


----------



## Mark1956

Glad to hear you have the problem solved.



> A couple of weeks ago Avast warned me that it had detected something wicked in two files that were being downloaded. They turned out to be Avast's own antivirus updates.


Glad I am not using Avast, how did they make such a mess of a new version


----------



## cabbageleafhead

I had the same problem after restarting my computer for the changes in Avast update to take place. I saw the same menu "click finish to complete upgrade" that you saw. My computer freezes soon after opening a web browser or leaving it idle for a minute or so and doesn't respond to anything so I have to hold the power button to shut off the computer..hurts every time I do that. Soon I just ended up uninstalling Avast through safe-mode. Luckily I didn't have the problem of it freezing in safe mode. But now after uinstalling Avast, booting in normal mode seems to be okay now. no freezing anymore..

I've been googling around on my work laptop to see if others had this issue, but so far it doesn't seem to pop up everywhere except this forum... wonder what went wrong with Avast...this is unlike them.

Did anyone else have this experience? Also I need a new free security program..



----
Custom Desktop
Windows 7 professional
i7-950
gtx-460 evga 
8gb ram
1tb seagate hdd
motherboard: gigabyte GA-x58A-UD3R (i think)


----------



## Mark1956

I am sure the Avast problem is not happening with every user or you would be seeing a lot more complaints and requests for help.

You can't go wrong with this free Anti Virus: Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## John Burns

gophersnake said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone! I feel better about sticking with MSE for now.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago Avast warned me that it had detected something wicked in two files that were being downloaded. They turned out to be Avast's own antivirus updates.


You are smarter than I. I had been using avast 6 internet security and upgraded to avast 7 internet security (paid versions) and that's when my grief began. I got 2 BSOD's, slower boot time, could not use System Restore, etc. and was pulling my hair trying to make it run properly. I finally uninstalled and reinstalled but with limited results - at least I didn't get more BDOD's. Tho I still have 5 months left on my subscription to avast, I completely uninstalled and reverted back to Microsoft Security Essentials. At least now I can use System Restore - not that I want to, but just in case I need it, plus faster boot time and NO BSOD's.

I thought avast 6 was good and used it 7 months. However, it appear avast 7 was put out to the public before it was really ready. Even tho avast looks nice, I prefer something that works well without my constant attention and effort. They just lost one paying customer with version 7. I remember years ago, I encountered much the same thing with Norton....guess they get too anxious to draw in new customers, then lose direction. Oh well..........


----------



## Victoria25

Hi, my question re: Avast 7 is whether it caused the problems I'm experiencing with Facebook--my share button from the News Feed stopped working (no error message appears, just when I click on it nothing happens) and I can't delete anything from my profile.
All of this works on another computer with a different security program.
Any idea how to resolve this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Burns

Victoria25 said:


> Hi, my question re: Avast 7 is whether it caused the problems I'm experiencing with Facebook--my share button from the News Feed stopped working (no error message appears, just when I click on it nothing happens) and I can't delete anything from my profile.
> All of this works on another computer with a different security program.
> Any idea how to resolve this?
> Thanks in advance.


I don't use Facebook, but you may be able to find someone who does and has posted about it in avast! forums.

http://forum.avast.com/


----------



## hewee

Avast listed "Online Armor" as something bad but then said it was OK. Then gave the option to run it in the sandbox or normal and I had to change it to normal. 
Did not have time to get screen shots because it was changing screens.
Also a scan I did of the PC from user account I never got the end report so guess it's OK if all was clean but I should see a report that says all is clean.


----------



## John Burns

Mark1956 said:


> I am sure the Avast problem is not happening with every user or you would be seeing a lot more complaints and requests for help.


Not so sure about that aspect, there are many complaints and requests for help - if you check other forums - avast Forum or Wilders Security Forum. There are many people with serious problems and they seem to be continuing - to the point that they are being advised to uninstall Version 7 and reinstall Version 6. Right now I don't envy avast, they have a real problem on their hands with Version 7. I really hate to see this, since avast previously had a good reputation.


----------



## Mark1956

That's interesting information JB. I guess Avast pushed out the update without sufficient testing. I often recommend Avast, along with Avira and MSE, may have to change that.


----------

